# Coding of infusions with ET tube insertion



## preema (Nov 3, 2008)

Please advice which all drugs can be considered as a part of ET tube insertion.

 ET tube insertion with administration  of drugs like Ethomidate, succinocholine, Nimbex,  Fentanyl,  Versed etc.. Do we need to code these infusions separately or can be considered as a part of ET tube insertion.


----------

